# Good info for nail care



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

This page has great info on trimming nails, it includes a video of a presentation by a vet. She has a method of trimming that enables you to quickly get shorter nails.

Cutting Your Dog's Nails . . . How Important Is it Really? | Susan Garrett's Dog Training Blog


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for posting that, I have noticed with my boy the difference in his posture with nail lengths.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

pretty neet


----------



## SunshineValley (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## petindia (Jan 2, 2014)

Very Nice link! Such a great information which is very helpful for us.This is why it is vital to take nail care very seriously.

Regards


----------

